# "I'll tip you in the app..." APRIL FOOLS!



## CDP (Nov 11, 2018)

Out of 3 airport PINGS, 2 said the dreaded "tip... app..." and both failed to deliver.

Totally anticlimactic. Then, just now I realized; it's APRIL FOOLS DAY!

Then I realized; I'm the fool!


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

CDP said:


> Out of 3 airport PINGS, 2 said the dreaded "tip... app..." and both failed to deliver.
> 
> Totally anticlimactic. Then, just now I realized; it's APRIL FOOLS DAY!
> 
> Then I realized; I'm the fool!


They delivered. They tipped you 5 stars.


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

I remember the first time someone told me they'd tip me in the ap and it didn't show up. Oh, I was so naive, I almost called tech support to see if there was a glitch. I was such an innocent then.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

if i say i will tip in app, you better bet i will. however i never said the amount i will tip


----------



## CDP (Nov 11, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> They delivered. They tipped you 5 stars.


I didn't get the text, nor notification on my photo that I had a tip. Low and behold, i got 12$ in this 7/5 on the 2 rides that said it. Lol!


----------

